# Tallokas



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone Have Updates On The Derby And Open?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

The weather is perfect. Bright blue bird day with a light consistent wind and cooler than normal down here this week. Lows this week have been in the 20's each morning. Should be a good weekend.

Too early to hear much news.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the last series

1,3,4,8,14,16,20,26,29,32,34

11 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open was still running I think they were in the 90's. The Amateur did not finish the first series either I heard they had about 18 to 19 dogs left to run.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Heard the first series in the Q is a BIG triple that is challenging the dogs. Several have picked up.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any Open Call Backs


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

................


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks 
5,8,15,25,28,32,34,40,44,53,56,59,64,75,82,84,85,91,101

(#53 starts)

19 Total


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying callbacks to the water blind:

1,4,8,11,12,16,17,19,24,25,26,28,32,33

Andy


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Andy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the water blind:
2,4,8,11,12,16,17,19,24,25,26,28,32,33.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#3 Aragorn H/Karl Gunzer O/Sherwin Scott
2nd-#16 Rosie O/H Ken Neil 
3rd-#8 Maks O/H Karen Spencer
4th-#1 Dillon H/Dave Smith O/Tony & Judy Despenas
RJ-#4
Jams- 20,29,32

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the updates and callbacks Brenda (boo, hoo). Congrats on Rosie's 2nd.


Barb


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yvonne Hays won Am with Birdy. Qs for national am. Birdy ran a flawless trial

Judy rasmussen got second with Fizz I think
Liz Wilson got third
Jerry Burmaster got fourth
Jeff Shuet got Rj
7 jams

Dave Smith won open with Yankee
Ledford got second with Chase
Mosher got third
Don't remember anything else.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Dave Smith won open with Yankee
> Ledford got second with Chase
> Mosher got third
> Don't remember anything else.


Your Ambien must've kicked in already. Judy Rasmussen got third with her lab and Mosher got 4th.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all but an extra big wahoo to Yankee!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Kyle B said:


> Your Ambien must've kicked in already. Judy Rasmussen got third with her lab and Mosher got 4th.


Thanks Kyle, i remember now. Yes, ambien + bloody Mary + delayed flight = foggy memory.

Congrats Judy.... Great weekend!

Kyle, you and Mike did a great Open this weekend. Heard nothing but good stuff about your tests. 

SM


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

want to give a big thanks to all that worked hard this weekend, charlie and yvonne, kenny and brenda, lynn and steve, the rogiers---danny, chester, and john(birdboys)--wayne dodson for all his enteraining antics and gunning
i know their are some that i forgot, but thank you--mechanics, accomodations, food and whiskey was all good--last but not least my co-judge--
merry christmas to all and have a great 2011
mike


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

i knew i would forget someone--big thanks to Kevin Cheff for making things come together and getting it finished by sunday.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Congats to all the finishers, I second that YAHOO for Yankee and another for Spark.

Mary Beth


----------

